# painting carbon fiber!



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i want to get a lightweight hood, but ... 1) i don't want something fragile like fiberglass and 2) i want to keep the hood the same color of the car


so would it be so bad to get a carbon fiber hood and have it painted? :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

MCHNHED said:


> i want to get a lightweight hood, but ... 1) i don't want something fragile like fiberglass and 2) i want to keep the hood the same color of the car
> 
> 
> so would it be so bad to get a carbon fiber hood and have it painted? :fluffy:


no, it wouldnt be bad

most people wouldnt do it, but thats because they like the look of CF


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

cool thing is though no one would know you had it


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just paint it! I'm painting mine


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I may end up painting mine also. Verrrry sleeper. :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i would paint mine, only because around here, if people saw the cf hood in a parking lot, they tend to destroy, or vandalize it. Bastahds


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd paint it, but not the entire thing. Maybe just leave the last few inches near the wipers unpainted.

Seth


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> i would paint mine, only because around here, if people saw the cf hood in a parking lot, they tend to destroy, or vandalize it. Bastahds


what they got against fiber?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> i would paint mine, only because around here, if people saw the cf hood in a parking lot, they tend to destroy, or vandalize it. Bastahds


haha. you spell bastard like i pronounce it

ha


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

C/f is mainly for looks anyways, but whatever floats your boat I guess.

If you wanna spend $500 for a hood, then another hundred or so to paint it, only to drop your cars weight by about 15lb's, go right ahead.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I painted the sides of mine...i may eventually paint it all...Not sure though


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Shawn said:


> C/f is mainly for looks anyways, but whatever floats your boat I guess.
> 
> If you wanna spend $500 for a hood, then another hundred or so to paint it, only to drop your cars weight by about 15lb's, go right ahead.


I think that's why this is posted in the cosmetic section 

I've had the sides of mine painted for a year and a half or so.
My new one is completly painted.

:cheers:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ummm, c/f isnt as 'strong' as u may think it is. sure its lightweight but ask justin (1999sel? or whatever 1997ga16de changed his name to) how fragile it is...
whether its c/f or fiberglass, if u drop it or get into an accident, its FU<KED!
and leave it unpainted. its sexy!!! (damn i wish it showed up good in pics of the car far away. guess i dont have any good cf pics then)


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Shawn said:


> C/f is mainly for looks anyways, but whatever floats your boat I guess.
> 
> If you wanna spend $500 for a hood, then another hundred or so to paint it, only to drop your cars weight by about 15lb's, go right ahead.



lol...yea OK, that's why F1 cars incorporate carbon fiber in their god-like cars, just cause it'll make them LOOK good as they fly by at 300kph. OHHH... and maybe that's why one of the world's fastest supercars, the McLaren F1, not only has a carbon-fiber monocoque, but it is also 90% carbon fiber! i think they just wanted it to look good, yah? 





xt_out said:


> ummm, c/f isnt as 'strong' as u may think it is. sure its lightweight but ask justin (1999sel? or whatever 1997ga16de changed his name to) how fragile it is...
> whether its c/f or fiberglass, if u drop it or get into an accident, its FU<KED!
> and leave it unpainted. its sexy!!! (damn i wish it showed up good in pics of the car far away. guess i dont have any good cf pics then)



you're right...carbon fiber is not indestructable. it will still break/bend/crack just like sheet metal when you get into an accident... BUT, it is the best available compromise between strength and lightweight.



anyway, thanks for the opinions guys


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

if you think carbon fiber is flimsy, you should check out Fiber Images
may just make you think


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Carbon fiber is pretty darn strong.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> lol...yea OK, that's why F1 cars incorporate carbon fiber in their god-like cars, just cause it'll make them LOOK good as they fly by at 300kph. OHHH... and maybe that's why one of the world's fastest supercars, the McLaren F1, not only has a carbon-fiber monocoque, but it is also 90% carbon fiber! i think they just wanted it to look good, yah?
> 
> anyway, thanks for the opinions guys


lol did you just compare the sentra to an F1 racecar? 

I think if you decide to buy this hood and do it for performance purposes you might as well keep going and reduce the weight throughout the car. That way the 15lbs you save isn't in vain.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Neil said:


> lol did you just compare the sentra to an F1 racecar?


basically the same thing


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> basically the same thing


lol

The only problem I have seen with carbon fiber it tends to break or expload into many pieces when hit pretty hard instead of bend. (Just going by personal experience)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> lol
> 
> The only problem I have seen with carbon fiber it tends to break or expload into many pieces when hit pretty hard instead of bend. (Just going by personal experience)


that was most likely fiberglass overlayed with carbon fiber, not pure


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> lol...yea OK, that's why F1 cars incorporate carbon fiber in their god-like cars, just cause it'll make them LOOK good as they fly by at 300kph. OHHH... and maybe that's why one of the world's fastest supercars, the McLaren F1, not only has a carbon-fiber monocoque, but it is also 90% carbon fiber! i think they just wanted it to look good, yah?



I can see where making a nearly entire car out of c/f actually saves some weight, but a hood?...Come on. If you're that desperate to shave weight off your car, why not just yank out your spare tire, or rip the seat out, you'll save more weight that way and spend nothing to do so. And Sure carbon fiber is strong, but your hood is only gonna prove it's strenth if a lump of crud falls out of the sky and lands in the center of the hood, the edge strength is nothing to be psyched over.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

ok my original goal was not to save weight.... didnt anyone read my original post?

i mean, not like it would hurt saving a few pounds here and there, but if i was trying to save weight this guy would be totally right...



Neil said:


> I think if you decide to buy this hood and do it for performance purposes you might as well keep going and reduce the weight throughout the car. That way the 15lbs you save isn't in vain.



i just want a vented hood that wont fall apart if something just happens to fall on it, and something that i can paint the same color as the car.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xt_out said:


> ummm, c/f isnt as 'strong' as u may think it is. sure its lightweight but ask justin


That would also depend on the brand you buy... some are better quality than others.. like anything else..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^not always the case some of these brands claim there shit is strong so then they sell it for 700 only to fine out it dents easy


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

does it get much better than the VIS quality c/f hood i own and justin...umm...did own?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The one from Syndicate Kustoms is damn nice.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> if you think carbon fiber is flimsy, you should check out Fiber Images
> may just make you think


strong as hell


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i was waiting for someone to post a video like that :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> The one from Syndicate Kustoms is damn nice.


shameless plug


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

fibre images is soo strong because is a carbo kevlar, its carbon fiber and kevlar enterwoven.. its prolly one of the stongest and best out there..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> fibre images is soo strong because is a carbo kevlar, its carbon fiber and kevlar enterwoven.. its prolly one of the stongest and best out there..


The hood latches leave quite a bit to be desired.


----------

